

Nova Spivak"Web OS" Midde-Ware Will turn the Cloud Into Your Personal Desktop - mielles
http://www.scenarioland.com/futureblogger/show/1138-nova-spivack-web-os-midde-ware-will-transform-the-cloud-into-your-personal-distributed-desktop

======
tlrobinson
I don't know if I like this idea of your data being stored on whatever service
is _cheapest_ , especially if that data is valuable / sensitive.

